# Let's see some homemade bikes



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

In the early days of surfing, you carved your own board.

In the early days of mountain biking, you had to make your own bike. Now I wouldn't think of it, because it's hard to put a full suspension system together in your garage.

Pre-suspension though, a lot of people built their own bikes, and I have a collecition of photos of unusual "one-off" bikes. I have wooden bikes, fiberglass bikes, and weird designs. Here is the first of hopefully many, and I look forward to other contributions

Scanned this from a negative, and then I noticed how dirty my scanner was. Sorry.

The bike is one I saw at the 1992 Sea Otter before the event was a "classic," because that was the first year. I have no other information on the bike or owner. Maybe he'll turn up here..


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=180928


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

You mean there were MORE of these? My bad. It's only been 14 years, and now that you mention it, I remember the name. The photo turned up in the files with no explanation. You gotta admit, it looks like he whipped it up in shop class.

The last time I learned anything new about mountain bikes was 1990. Everything since is a blur. Maybe I need to drink more.

Okay, next I'm going to post the fiberglass bike. There was definitely only one, and it broke.


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> You mean there were MORE of these? My bad. It's only been 14 years, and now that you mention it, I remember the name. The photo turned up in the files with no explanation. You gotta admit, it looks like he whipped it up in shop class.
> 
> The last time I learned anything new about mountain bikes was 1990. Everything since is a blur. Maybe I need to drink more.
> 
> Okay, next I'm going to post the fiberglass bike. There was definitely only one, and it broke.


yeah, i would have a hard time thinking more than one were built too if i stumbled across one and knew nothing about it. i've got a few one off's but none were built by "non industry" guys.


----------



## bucktruck (Jan 8, 2006)

This thread is pretty funny to me, actually. There has been one of those frames hanging in the corner of the shop where I work for years now. (It's purple.) 

I remember going to Interbike Anaheim in either '90 or '91 and trying to figure out which design was the weirdest: It was a toss up between the Retrotech or the Slingshot. Of course, at that time, there were plenty of off beat suspension designs (anyone remember the first Trek design with the stack of rubber bumpers?) 

Anyway that frame is a Retrotech. It might possibly be the worst design ever, but the guys that built them were good guys and fun.

BT


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

If I remember correctly, Didn;t Joe Breeze build a cable-suspended bike for that "Bikes as Art" exhibit in San Francisco? If I recall correctly, it looked sort of like an anorexic Trimble made of steel with cables spanning where traditional tubes would have run...

Does anyone remember it, or have pics? I thought it was pretty cool...

rb


----------



## SKULLY (Nov 16, 2005)

CK-
1992 does not seem like it was 14 years ago......does it?....or is it just me? Anywho...Thanks for posting your pics and telling your stories, the history of mountain biking and the bikes need to be told and shared. It seems like you should almost post in the Beginner's Corner forum with a link to your site so those folks know what it's all about.


----------



## UMMADUMMA (Oct 11, 2006)

******n'!!*

look at that quick fill behind the seat mast!!!!

ud


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

So ugly it's cool (said the Slingshot owner).


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> So ugly it's cool (said the Slingshot owner).


I'm still bummed that Jeff beat me to that one on CL a year ago. Jeff, how is that thing coming?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Boy named SSue said:


> I'm still bummed that Jeff beat me to that one on CL a year ago. Jeff, how is that thing coming?


Yeah, he beat me to it too.

Sky's link at the top of this thread is the finished product. Came out great.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Yeah, he beat me to it too.
> 
> Sky's link at the top of this thread is the finished product. Came out great.


I forgot that you were in the running for it. The seller emailed me that some guy in N.C. with a bike museum wanted it but he wasn't sure if he wanted to ship it. All I could do was ask whether it was Jeff and tell him that he had a reputation for being a real stand up guy and the bike would have the best home it could wish for.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Well, it ain't old, but it's home made, by me. Garage bikes rule.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Well, it ain't old, but it's home made, by me. Garage bikes rule.


:thumbsup:

and in the same vein, not retro but cool none the less
http://smokebikes.com/ from the ss forum


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Boy named SSue said:


> I forgot that you were in the running for it. The seller emailed me that some guy in N.C. with a bike museum wanted it but he wasn't sure if he wanted to ship it. All I could do was ask whether it was Jeff and tell him that he had a reputation for being a real stand up guy and the bike would have the best home it could wish for.


See...I said that Jeff is a jerk and FFB was an evil vintage bike black hole and that they get melted down for scrap metal.



The reply I got was that it was going an NC museum. I said that was a good decision.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

richieb said:


> If I remember correctly, Didn;t Joe Breeze build a cable-suspended bike for that "Bikes as Art" exhibit in San Francisco? If I recall correctly, it looked sort of like an anorexic Trimble made of steel with cables spanning where traditional tubes would have run...
> 
> Does anyone remember it, or have pics? I thought it was pretty cool...


Yes and I have the photos, natch. Just ran across them yesterday, including photos of Lindsay, Cunningham, Potts, Breeze, Nicol etc. with one-off bikes.

Unfortunately, I made the mistake of installing a HP printer to my laptop, and it creates some sort of conflict with my HP scanner, so now the scanner won't work.

Solve my problem, MTBR, or wait forever for the pix.


----------



## Mike Brown (Mar 12, 2004)

Hollister beat me to it, but here's a linky for a thread with some Smoke Bike creations.
gabe and thad are so funny...check out their website for other interesting creations...
Mike
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=253126


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> See...I said that Jeff is a jerk and FFB was an evil vintage bike black hole and that they get melted down for scrap metal.
> 
> 
> 
> The reply I got was that it was going an NC museum. I said that was a good decision.


I don't know about this First Flight Bikes love in. Coffee is for closers boys


----------



## JAK (Jan 6, 2004)

*Retrotec*

A buddy of mine raced for them in the early 90's...he told me about this rig you post. Full suspension RetroTec. He said the back kinda flexed like crap. To weak for most peoples legs. Speaking of Strength, you ever hear of the RetroTec Team Bus?


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

The wooden bike. Definitely homemade:


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Gary Helfrich was one of the first titanium gurus. He built the lightest bikes, and one of the heaviest, this one. A perfectly serviceable Rockhopper died for this effort.

The front wheel is from a plane. The vertical braces on the rear dropouts are classic examples of...desperation.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> The wooden bike. Definitely homemade:


wow 
so many questions............
wow


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Here's Paul Brown's one-off entry in the 1990 show, "The Art of the Mountain Bike."


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> wow
> so many questions............
> wow


That wood one is so cool. Any more info on that one?


----------



## fsp (Feb 15, 2006)

hollister said:


> wow
> so many questions............
> wow


That does look a lot like a kestrel mxz, which by coincidence, like most of the "advanced composite" bikes before it, was comprised primarily of fiberglass.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

love the rear brake routing on the wood bike.

was the original kestrel not made for a show out of wood? that cable bike looks sort of like a breezer 'x' bike if memory serves...

id love to see one of gary H train jumping bikes....


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

The Kestrel Nitro was made of fiberglass laminated over wood as I recall. It was considered "unrideable" at the 1987 Interbike. As I recall, Zap Espinoza did comment once in MBA about riding around the interbike parking lot and saying it FLEXED a lot. The fact that the then one-off rockshox forks had no fork brace didn't help matters, nor that the one-off bontrager linear-pull brakes used on it were rather short armed and like marinovative cheap tricks, the crossover cables barely cleared the tires.


----------



## gabe (Mar 25, 2004)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Well, it ain't old, but it's home made, by me. Garage bikes rule.


Here are a few of mine.......all home built. The trike is a death trap that I call the "Suicycle". :thumbsup:


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Alright! Now we're getting somewhere. Starting to come out of the woodwork, sorry for the bad pun, based off that Kestrel I bought my frame jig from Gary Helfriech, nice guy, and insanely knowledgeable.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

gabe said:



> Here are a few of mine.......all home built.


Are those disc brake rotors being used as gussets? Cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> The Kestrel Nitro was made of fiberglass laminated over wood as I recall. It was considered "unrideable" at the 1987 Interbike. As I recall, Zap Espinoza did comment once in MBA about riding around the interbike parking lot and saying it FLEXED a lot. The fact that the then one-off rockshox forks had no fork brace didn't help matters, nor that the one-off bontrager linear-pull brakes used on it were rather short armed and like marinovative cheap tricks, the crossover cables barely cleared the tires.


I think I heard it was bondo over aluminum. I think I also heard a frame weight of 32# if memory serves. Totally just a show bike not meant for riding. I got to see it in person a couple of years ago at a shop in SC. It was up high and they wouldn't take it down though.


----------



## artymus (Jun 30, 2005)

Repack Rider said:


> Gary Helfrich was one of the first titanium gurus. He built the lightest bikes, and one of the heaviest, this one. A perfectly serviceable Rockhopper died for this effort.
> 
> The front wheel is from a plane. The vertical braces on the rear dropouts are classic examples of...desperation.


Gary still has that thing sitting in his back yard.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Definitely homemade. The fiberglass bike.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

ok, here's my homebuilt off-road fixie. Not old, but...


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

gabe said:


> The trike is a death trap that I call the "Suicycle". :thumbsup:


Alright, you pulled out the recumbent first...... I'm actually quite proud of my recumbent. I don't ride it much, but it's by far the most well designed recumbent out there. Check out the Rotec inspired BB centric pivot point. Yeah, it's got MTB guts. No pedal induced bob, pull the rear shock pin, remove the front wheel, the rear wheel folds into the fork, chain stays tensioned perfectly, so as not to get floppy and grease smear tossing, steerer and seatback pivot down, fits in the trunk of a Honda Civic. It's got 8 patented points, we designed everything, stem, seat, suspension, frame, and rides like a bat out of hell. The other rig is my winter studded tire recipient. I tend to not paint my creations (save the recumbent) just let them rust in peace. Nice bikes you've built, by the way!


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Helps if I post the pics


----------



## JAK (Jan 6, 2004)

*yo*



Repack Rider said:


> Definitely homemade. The fiberglass bike.


Are the RADS still around??


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

gabe said:


> Here are a few of mine.......all home built. The trike is a death trap that I call the "Suicycle". :thumbsup:


Gabe, you and your buddy never cease to amaze me every time either of you post a pic. The Suicycle - WINNER! :thumbsup: Talk about cheating to make it easy.   

If you keep posting like this I might end up taking a welding course at night school. Whoa, that's bad news! :eekster: Hmmm, does silver soldering work? :lol:

Anyways, my new fave of yours.


----------



## gabe (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks man.........You will never go wrong learning how to weld. Just prepare yourself for a whole new way of looking at how steel is put together. Skill is power!


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

Repack Rider said:


> Gary Helfrich was one of the first titanium gurus. He built the lightest bikes, and one of the heaviest, this one. A perfectly serviceable Rockhopper died for this effort.
> 
> The front wheel is from a plane. The vertical braces on the rear dropouts are classic examples of...desperation.
> 
> Wow, C'dale Lefty has nothing on Gary!


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

My single speed project that went sideways...










Basically...it's a Raleigh Criterium frame that has had all the road bits removed and replaced with a Sturmey Archer 3 speed hub, 1.75 hybrid tires (on 26 inch rims), and some old flat bars and brakes I had kicking around the shop.

Since building it this spring I have logged more than 2000 km on this bike and although most of it was on the commute it has seen it's fair share of MUTS and even some singletrack.

Now she's been proving herself worthy as one of my snow-bikes.

The drivetrain...


----------



## broomhandle (Jul 27, 2006)

MendonCycleSmith did you build that recumbent? and that 20" rear wheel MTB is sweet, i bet that that climbs great!


----------



## gabe (Mar 25, 2004)

i bet that that climbs great![/QUOTE]

Climbs like a goat! :thumbsup: Handles like a BMX'er too.........with skillz you can do some crazy stuff.


----------



## MrCookie (Apr 24, 2005)

*My homebuilts*

The top one was my first build, and was built without a jig, last spring.
The next one is a 29er with the HT to the left is the most recent build, and has a segmented seatstay, and EBB.
The red tandem was a Sherpa Scout, and a kids hardrock (the Sherpa-lized is now living a new life as a tandem ski bike in my brother's care, ran out of room in the garage for the beast). A better one will happen over the winter.

I built the blue Road bike this last summer for my mom. Slightly bent seatstays to perhaps offer a little compliance for a 125lb female, and extra length in the HT so she can adjust the height if she needs to.

Still got lots of tubing if anyone wants to give it a shot


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

MrCookie said:


> The top one was my first build, and was built without a jig, last spring.
> The next one is a 29er with the HT to the left is the most recent build, and has a segmented seatstay, and EBB.
> The red tandem was a Sherpa Scout, and a kids hardrock (the Sherpa-lized is now living a new life as a tandem ski bike in my brother's care, ran out of room in the garage for the beast). A better one will happen over the winter.
> 
> ...


Nice work, fun stuff huh? So, you have tubing left, and you're done? Butted name brand stuff, or straight guage Chromo? I could be interested, PM me


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

artymus said:


> Gary still has that thing sitting in his back yard.


Didnt he build that for hopping trains , he wanted a bike he could through on and OFF trains for hobo style road trips .


----------



## artymus (Jun 30, 2005)

Evil4bc said:


> Didnt he build that for hopping trains , he wanted a bike he could through on and OFF trains for hobo style road trips .


No, this bike was for full contact bike polo and i think the front wheel is full of sand or something for ramming into people. The Train bike is titanium and has 20" wheels its still hanging in his basement too.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Repack Rider said:


> In the early days of surfing, you carved your own board.
> 
> In the early days of mountain biking, you had to make your own bike. Now I wouldn't think of it, because it's hard to put a full suspension system together in your garage.
> 
> ...


I don't know much about this frame except that it was built in the early 90's by a local fabricator named Frank Romanelli in west PA. HT is 1.25. Anyone know anything more?


----------



## kemmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Here's my creation. Next on my list a pedal car for the whole family. I'd love to build something from scratch someday.


----------



## michaelg (Apr 6, 2006)

kemmer said:


> Here's my creation. Next on my list a pedal car for the whole family. I'd love to build something from scratch someday.


how much fabricating did you have to do. I have some time off soon and was wanting to build a tall bike


----------



## kemmer (Jun 17, 2006)

michaelg said:


> how much fabricating did you have to do. I have some time off soon and was wanting to build a tall bike


I did mine in about 5 or 6 hours: http://kemmer.fotopic.net/

If you wanted things like "brakes" and "derailers" or if you wanted to be able to "adjust the chain tension" you'd have to do a couple more things.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

kemmer said:


> Here's my creation. Next on my list a pedal car for the whole family. I'd love to build something from scratch someday.


Brakes? I don't need no steeking brakes (at least not for the test ride)


----------



## kemmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I've never really felt the need for brakes, plus you loose cred with all the other tallbikers.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

This is a cool thread. I have a photo of a mini-tandem that a guy built out of a Klein mountain bike. I need to dig it out.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Built4Speed said:


> I have a photo of a mini-tandem that a guy built out of a Klein mountain bike.


This, I gotta see! Bring it on


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Mountain Klein mini-tandem.*

This photo was taken at SJ State during a race back in 1991. The owner built a tandem out of it. He added a 2nd seat,handle bars and modified the pedals if you can see it. It also has some kind of brace for the derailleur. 
I don't know how well it rode with two people but I'm sure the guy out back got a face full of sweaty butt when the guy up front stood up on the pedals.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Built4Speed said:


> This photo was taken at SJ State during a race back in 1991. The owner built a tandem out of it. He added a 2nd seat,handle bars and modified the pedals if you can see it. It also has some kind of brace for the derailleur.
> I don't know how well it rode with two people but I'm sure the guy out back got a face full of sweaty butt when the guy up front stood up on the pedals.


Thats wrong on so many levels.

Are you sure you weren't in SF?


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Built4Speed said:


> This photo was taken at SJ State during a race back in 1991. The owner built a tandem out of it. He added a 2nd seat,handle bars and modified the pedals if you can see it. It also has some kind of brace for the derailleur.
> I don't know how well it rode with two people but I'm sure the guy out back got a face full of sweaty butt when the guy up front stood up on the pedals.


Yup, it's every bit as wierd as I had hoped! That thing rocks!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Here it is...again.*

That was funny. No Rumphy.This is San Jose,on San Antonio street. I've seen freakier bikes in San Jo.
My friend wrecked a perfectly good Epic and made a clown bike out of it. He's a friend no-longer.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Built4Speed said:


> That was funny. No Rumphy.This is San Jose,on San Antonio street. I've seen freakier bikes in San Jo.
> My friend wrecked a perfectly good Epic and made a clown bike out of it. He's a friend no-longer.


im fairly sure that guys still building here in sunnyvale


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

The rider looked to be in his mid-fifties when I took this photo. He had a crowd around this bike.I remember one guy was shaking his head. There were a lot of unusual bikes at the race but I lost most of the photos.


----------



## double0b (Aug 8, 2005)

*roadie content but another homemade bike*

Sorry for the roadie content, but I finished this one last month and am pretty proud of it. It's the first frame that I am truly confident in its strength. It rides like a dream.

All true temper OX platinum with Sachs lugs.

Framebuilding has added a whole new aspect to this sport/hobby.

Chris


----------



## Mike Brown (Mar 12, 2004)

Sweet! Will the calvary of Strongbadia be mounted on these fine steeds??


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*denny's menu!*



Mike Brown said:


> Sweet! Will the calvary of Strongbadia be mounted on these fine steeds??


i just spit coffee on the moniter


----------



## double0b (Aug 8, 2005)

Been trying to figure out a cool headbadge. Maybe Jen Greene could make a likeness of Homestarrunner.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Beautiful*

The stem and headset look really out of place though.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

double0b said:


> Been trying to figure out a cool headbadge. Maybe Jen Greene could make a likeness of Homestarrunner.


oh yes:yesnod:


----------



## double0b (Aug 8, 2005)

Shayne said:


> The stem and headset look really out of place though.


The threadless headset will probably stay, however I've got a NOS Salsa (steel) stem sitting in the car destined for this bike. That stem has received so much negative feedback.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Is that badge on the down tube brazed or glued on (please say glued...)


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

I see brass


----------



## double0b (Aug 8, 2005)

The downtube logo is silver brazed. Very carefull flame control and quick braze time (<1 min. per side) resulted in no - or at least no noticable distortion. 

*they were brazed on before frame assembly to prevent overal straightness issues.


----------



## double0b (Aug 8, 2005)

The only brass used on the frame was for the rear dropouts.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

double0b said:


> The downtube logo is silver brazed. Very carefull flame control and quick braze time (<1 min. per side) resulted in no - or at least no noticable distortion.
> 
> *they were brazed on before frame assembly to prevent overal straightness issues.


"no noticable distortion" That's not what's worriesome. That's a thin area of the tube that was not designed to take any kind of heat like that. It's the unseen potential damage to the tube that would worry me.

But, hey, it looks cool...(really).


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

not mine...but check this out...

from this page: http://www.nmpproducts.com/rt17.htm


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Nice work, Richards' lugs are first rate too :thumbsup: A quandry for you, I was under the impression that 853/ OX Platinum were specifically for TIG, not lugged or brazed. I know they are built to improve end strength for the TIG process, but something sticks in my mind that they are not good choices for the other joinery methods. Thoughts??


----------



## double0b (Aug 8, 2005)

MendonCycleSmith said:


> Nice work, Richards' lugs are first rate too :thumbsup: A quandry for you, I was under the impression that 853/ OX Platinum were specifically for TIG, not lugged or brazed. I know they are built to improve end strength for the TIG process, but something sticks in my mind that they are not good choices for the other joinery methods. Thoughts??


Thanks for the compliments. I discussed the project with Hank over at Henry James and was advised that the tubset should be a nice match. I was concerned about brazing the DT logo as well, considering the thickness of the butted section, but again was told that I should be fine so long as good heat control was used and I didnt cook the tube.


----------



## Howley (Nov 23, 2005)

*Was it this one from 1984?*



> Okay, next I'm going to post the fiberglass bike. There was definitely only one, and it broke.


MONO-Q


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Although small, most downtubes receive bottle cage mounts in the thin section of the tube.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

*Sort of Mtb*

Well, it's kind of related to MTB, I mean when you are wearing your shoes on you can go even more places than a mtb. Ok, not mtb related but if we got this guy to rebuild with hiking boots, then it would be VRC-related.

'Guin


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*A few from The TDF 07. The Mother Ship comes home.*

Just a few. I was to busy being a freak to take many more.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

I want that big tired red one so bad I can taste it. That is the epitome of cool home grown fabrication skills, allowed to run feral, and mate with bikers


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

jeff said:


> Just a few. I was to busy being a freak to take many more.


That's alot of lead on that front tire...must be tough to balance those Swampers!!!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*tdf! fat tire(s)*

takes all the challenge out of a good trackstand 

but they look way cool


----------



## jcaino (May 26, 2007)

that red one would total own DH races. Just point it down the side of the mountain and run over everything. f'ckn awesome.


----------



## grawbass (Aug 23, 2004)

The big red is kinda money, but I think it would be better with some big atv tires rather than those truck tires.


----------



## MrCookie (Apr 24, 2005)

I wonder what the gearing is. The rotational momentum (once it is moving, get outta the way) and other physics of getting those meaty beast moving is... I dunno, a whole new realm. Images of trailside flat repair are trying to cross my mind, but are failing to fully develope... Hauling it around on a truck with a lift-gate too... hmmm crazy, and I thought the Hannebrinks were extreme.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

That track bike is beautiful and adding that piece to the top tube is a neat idea to keep the handlebars from dinging the tube in a crash. Dammit,I'm getting all lusty for this bike.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> Well, it's kind of related to MTB, I mean when you are wearing your shoes on you can go even more places than a mtb. Ok, not mtb related but if we got this guy to rebuild with hiking boots, then it would be VRC-related.
> 
> 'Guin


If you had hiking boots on that thing I wonder if you could ride it on hiking only trails, you could legitimately say you are not riding a two wheel vehicle.


----------



## antibling (Jun 21, 2007)

MrCookie said:


> I wonder what the gearing is. The rotational momentum (once it is moving, get outta the way) and other physics of getting those meaty beast moving is... I dunno, a whole new realm. Images of trailside flat repair are trying to cross my mind, but are failing to fully develope... Hauling it around on a truck with a lift-gate too... hmmm crazy, and I thought the Hannebrinks were extreme.


pressurizing the tires would be pointless, the sidewalls are meant to hold up a helluva lot more weight than a bike frame.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

i do like the FTA bolt covers on the wheel of the red beast


----------

